# cjc 1295 & ghrp-6 PCT ???????????????????????



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Guys,

coming to the end of my cycle and I want to try and keep my gains as much as i can, so going to be going onto cjc 1295 & ghrp-6 to help with this. What I want to know is am I ok to still use Clomid / Novla whilst on this ??

My dose will be 3 times a day at 100MCG a go

Heard some good reviews from people on this, whats your thoughts on the stuff ?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Pretty sure that's fine not 100% though. Trying it soon myself so can't answer that bit.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

im pretty sure its fine too, but need to be sure


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes it's fine 

Just keep training hard and eating enough (protein especially)..


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'll be using it in pct also, it only helps release more of your natural gh mate.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you mate, from what ive read it has an increased appetite, which I know is a side affect, but this should help me with my diet when coming off Tri Test.

What else could or should I expect to see from taking it, you had any experience of it conscript


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been constantly using peptides for nearly a year now, very good for fat loss, recovery/injury and anti-ageing. Ghrp 6 will increase hunger (dose dependent for me), but it's bearable so using before bed shouldn't be much of an issue, although I prefer ipamorelin or ghrp 2 before bed. I'd use them pre-fasted cardio, then wait an hour or two after before eating to allow the body to expend the FFA that are still floating around, and use pre-meals during the day, then eat 20-30 minutes after.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I've been constantly using peptides for nearly a year now, very good for fat loss, recovery/injury and anti-ageing. Ghrp 6 will increase hunger (dose dependent for me), but it's bearable so using before bed shouldn't be much of an issue, although I prefer ipamorelin or ghrp 2 before bed. I'd use them pre-fasted cardio, then wait an hour or two after before eating to allow the body to expend the FFA that are still floating around, and use pre-meals during the day, then eat 20-30 minutes after.


So taking them correctly, my hunger should increase (which is a well known side of GHRP6) which will help keep my calories high when coming off AAS, any muscle increase from this ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> So taking them correctly, my hunger should increase (which is a well known side of GHRP6) which will help keep my calories high when coming off AAS, any muscle increase from this ?


I doubt you'll notice any increase of muscle post cycle mate, even with peptides, but you may lean out a bit. Unless you're using slin.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I doubt you'll notice any increase of muscle post cycle mate, even with peptides, but you may lean out a bit. Unless you're using slin.


Defo not brave enough to use slin, not really bothered about muscle gain, just trying to do everything I can to avoid loss of size


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Defo not brave enough to use slin, not really bothered about muscle gain, just trying to do everything I can to avoid loss of size


Just keep training hard, keep the cals at maintenance, use the peptides, and you should hold your gains for a long time. And make new ones when you're fully recovered, everything providing. Or at least until your next cycle.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Just keep training hard, keep the cals at maintenance, use the peptides, and you should hold your gains for a long time. And make new ones when you're fully recovered, everything providing. Or at least until your next cycle.


Cheers for the advise, thats my next question what to use next lol


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Cheers for the advise, thats my next question what to use next lol


I'm just coming into PCT myself, I was just using test/slin/hgh/petitdes/t3 and went from 210lbs to 236lbs.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I'm just coming into PCT myself, I was just using test/slin/hgh/petitdes/t3 and went from 210lbs to 236lbs.


bloody hell how much did all that cost you a month


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> bloody hell how much did all that cost you a month


Slin - dirt cheap

Test - dirt cheap

T3 - cheap

Peptides - cheap

Hgh - not so cheap, but I only use 2iu with my slin post workout.

Food is my biggest expense by far!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Slin - dirt cheap
> 
> Test - dirt cheap
> 
> ...


sounds like a massive mixture of different things, to complicated for me, like it simple

You mention T3 I was thinking of using Clenbutorol during PCT As It is not a steroid hormone but a beta-2-symphatomimetic. Clenbuterol, above all, has a strong anti-catabolic effect, which means it decreases the rate at which protein is reduced in the muscle cell, consequently causing an enlargement of muscle cells. For this reason, numerous athletes use Clenbuterol after steroid treatment to balance the resulting catabolic phase and thus obtain maximum strength and muscle mass. A further aspect of Clenbuterol is its distinct fat-burning effect. Clenbuterol burns fat without dieting because it increases the body temperature slightly, forcing the body to burn fat for this process. Due to the higher body temperature Clenbuterol magnifies the effect of anabolic/androgenic steroids taken simultaneously, since the protein processing is increased


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Clen is very good for cutting mate no doubt, used it on a cut towards summer, but I'm quite sure the anti-catabolic effects are not that significant in humans until you get to obscenely high doses, more than any sane man would taper to. I wouldn't cut without steroids in all honesty but I'm a big time slacker soooo.....


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Clen is very good for cutting mate no doubt, used it on a cut towards summer, but I'm quite sure the anti-catabolic effects are not that significant in humans until you get to obscenely high doses, more than any sane man would taper to. I wouldn't cut without steroids in all honesty but I'm a big time slacker soooo.....


When it comes to cutting, im a slacker i find it very difficult


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> When it comes to cutting, im a slacker i find it very difficult


I can cut with AAS no problem but without it is 10 times more difficult to do so effectively without muscle loss.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Although I'm yet to try DNP+SLIN without AAS, maybe later this year!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

DNP ive heard is very lethal is done wrong


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

On my next cut in spring dnp is definatly on the list!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

why would you risk death for being cut ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> why would you risk death for being cut ?


If you do it properly and know what your doing then it should be ok.

It's like everything mate, steroids, clen, t3, etc as long as you respect the dosages and it can be done safely, 1000's people do it.


----------

